# Cwc Arrived Today.



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I purchased a new Royal Navy diver from the one place that sells them. Actually, I got it through their FleaBay operation which gives no direct indication of the relationship to the retailer. It ended up being Â£10 cheaper that way. Anyway, it arrived in good order set to GMT. The only drawback was that the customs ticket was illedgible, so they did an inspection and got me for some tax.













































So far so good.

Later,

William


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Well done sir, I do love those









Super accurate too







Mine has only gained one second in nearly 3 months


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done from me also, I`m a great fan of these myself


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well done from me also, I`m a great fan of these myself


ditto


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Beautiful! That's a modern day classic. Mine's a keeper!


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

that is one hell of a watch.

.......i hate being stung for tax, it sure takes the edge of the rosy glow brought on by a new arrival....dont the skim me for enough already???


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I am quite pleased. It has that "old Seamaster" quality to it. It is made for rough conditions, which it will face at some point as I am wearing it while working outside on a daily basis. When working outside, I only wear a watch a couple of hours a day, and my automatic diver was not happy with shelf time and started gaining time. The CWC was christened this afternoon in a snow storm and in my barn, it won't be new for long. I shouldn't complain to much about tax, all but one of the watches that were mailed to me last year were tax free! I just noticed, I got the photos in chronological order.









Later,

William


----------

